# Borkie?



## AmeDragonfly (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone have a borkie or know anything about them? I think it is a mix between a Bichon and Yorkie (right??) I have had a yorkie and didn't have the best of luck with housetraining completely. Is that common of the breed? I have heard it is by some, others say they have no problems, so I guess it might be in who is training it. One person said their yorkie use to pee under the beds and they had no idea, eventually they had to replace all of their carpets! Sorry, a little off topic, but I was thinking about it as I typed


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

small dog = small bladder. any pup can be housetrained if the owner is dilligent.
I know nothing of a "borkie", sorry. I would steer clear if it's a breeder advertising this borkie.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

A "borkie" is just a mixed breed dog of two different breeds -- a yorkie and a bichon. The fact that it is a mix isn't going to make any difference in house-training the dog.

House-training any dog takes patience and consistency on the owner's part. And as GG said, small dogs = small bladders, which only makes consistency that much more important in getting the dog out often to relieve itself.

The fact that the breed in question is a mutt really doesn't make a difference (house-training wise). If there is a particular dog you are looking at from a breeder, research closely. Mixes like this are typically bred by backyard breeders for profit, and is a practice which shouldn't be supported.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, the problem is is that no one really knows if any time of behavior is common or expected of a mixed breed. They're two breeds tossed together, some may develop habits from one parent, some may develop the two worst traits of both, and some may receive the best traits. 

Potty training, though, is highly dependant on the individual dog and training methods Some dogs can potty train in a matter of less than a week. Others will take months and months, no matter if they are purebred or a mix, energetic or lazy, black or white or tricolored, etc...


----------



## AmeDragonfly (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. I had seen an ad in the local paper for borkies, $200. I called but the owner wasn't home yet to give more info. I had a yorkie that died young, and I want another one, but don't know about the pricetag on them. So this sounded appealing because it is similar and cheaper, but I wouldn't want to support a backyard breeder...

I am also considering a Maltese or a Springer Spaniel. I know, very different! lol


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

haha, good choice. Stay away from those "breeders". Because you know what, if you did buy a "borkie" from that breeder, you probably WILL get a dog that is similar - at least, when it comes to dying young. Backyard breeders in general may be cheaper initially, but they won't bother to gaurantee healthy pups/dogs and you'll end up paying thousands, even, for medical bills, and you might just get your heart broken anyways when your backyard bred dogs dies as a pup. 

Good luck in your search for a dog! What attributes draw you to those two different breeds?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> small dog = small bladder.


This has never made any logical sense to me. Yes small dogs have smaller bladers comapred to a large dog. But they also have smaller kidneys and drink less water than a large dog. The blader size is proportional to thier body. Consitency of training is the bigest factor in house training new pup. Health and genetics(breed and bloodline) can also contribute to it.

You also have to be cautious with a "cheap" price. As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. On the flipside of that many breeders will charge outragous prices with on good reason for it, so price doesn't indicate quality. Depending on the breed your looking for prices will range form $500-$2000 from a good breeder. Regardless of which breed you choose, you want to find a breeder that health tests thier dogs. The best places to start finding good breeders is the breed club website or going to shows and meeting the breeders in person.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bladder is proportional, yes, but very tiny. So, if your lab puppy drank a bowl of water, she may be able to hold it fine for thirty minutes. If your yorkie pup drank a bowl (even a smaller bowl) I would not be surprised if she could only hold it for 10, 15 minutes, given the tiny bladder. 

Does that make more sense or am I spewing out an old wives tale?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

AmeDragonfly said:


> but I wouldn't want to support a backyard breeder...


Any breeder advertising Borkies or other mixed breeds like it is going to be a backyard breeder. You can find cute mixes at the shelter for around your price range.


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my, at first I thought this thread was going to be about a boxer/yorkie mix! YIKES!

The dog is usually referred to as a YoChon and they are cute! Just be careful where you get them from.


----------



## AmeDragonfly (Jan 28, 2009)

I have seen them called so many thinks... yo-chon, etc. haha. I was just hoping it wasn't a beagle/yorkie! 

I like the size and snuggliness of a yorkie, the fact they don't shed much, and they are so darn cute! I love their coloring too, as opposed to a white dog.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Well, why not get another Yorkie then?  Just save up and go to a reputable breeder, or apply to breed rescue for a housebroken adult? 

You might also look at Silkies and Norwiches, and possibly even Cairns (although they're all slightly more active.)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mom2Sadie said:


> The dog is usually referred to as a YoChon and they are cute! Just be careful where you get them from.


I'm curious about where you'd recommend one get a YoChon.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

"Borkie" sounds a little bit like the noise Alvin makes right before he throws up grass on the living room rug.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> "Borkie" sounds a little bit like the noise Alvin makes right before he throws up grass on the living room rug.


LOL....or something the Swedish Chef would say...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Go with a reputable breeder and get a Yorkshire another dog that you love. Or, adopt a pup from a shelter or rescue. Cute dogs (especially puppies) aren't very hard to come by. Don't pay $300 for a backyard bred dog!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha, nice! 

OP, sorry to go off topic. I don't actually have anything useful to say, I just thought "Borkie" was humorous. Maybe I've been spending too much time with my sophomores.


----------



## AmeDragonfly (Jan 28, 2009)

OP, sorry to go off topic. I don't actually have anything useful to say, I just thought "Borkie" was humorous. Maybe I've been spending too much time with my sophomores.[/QUOTE]

lol, that's okay, I thought it was funny! I too am wondering how you'd know if a mix breeder is reputable... I think I'll just steer clear. Perhaps I'll save up for another yorkie. I waited sooooo long to get one, then in a horrible accident she was killed by a car


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

AmeDragonfly said:


> lol, that's okay, I thought it was funny! I too am wondering how you'd know if a mix breeder is reputable... I think I'll just steer clear. Perhaps I'll save up for another yorkie. I waited sooooo long to get one, then in a horrible accident she was killed by a car


There is NOT a breeder of mixed breeds that is reputable. Reputable breeders work very hard to preserve and better a breed as a whole, not mix them. 
If you want a mixed breed, I suggest you take a look at your local shelter and save a dog.

I am sorry to hear about your Yorkie.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Bladder is proportional, yes, but very tiny. So, if your lab puppy drank a bowl of water, she may be able to hold it fine for thirty minutes. If your yorkie pup drank a bowl (even a smaller bowl) I would not be surprised if she could only hold it for 10, 15 minutes, given the tiny bladder.
> 
> Does that make more sense or am I spewing out an old wives tale?


I have not found that to be true with Mojo (3 lbs). He holds his bladder as well as other dogs his age (5 months) regardless of size. Puppies go more often (just like baby humans) but as they age it is less and in my (limited) experience it has nothing to do with physical size once full growth and muscle control are achieved.

I do think smaller dogs can be more difficult to housetrain because 1) their smaller size makes it easier to miss the signals that they need to go, 2) if they have an accident the smaller amount makes it less likely to be discovered and cleaned appropriately, 3) it is harder for them to recognize an entire house as their "den" simply because it is such a huge space.


----------



## pfckeller (Oct 14, 2013)

No its a beagle and Yorkshire terrier


----------



## pfckeller (Oct 14, 2013)

Yall i have one his name his ranger..... and its definitely a beagle yorkshire terrier...... just sayin


----------

